# BBS replicas...too good to be true?



## jtmorr01 (Feb 1, 2002)

found these bbs replicas on ebay for super cheap. anybody have any experience with these "tuning logic" wheels?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting
their customers seemed pleased with their wheels, but they only have feedback from the last month or so.


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Just go for it they look like a good deal If I had the cash Id spring for them.


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

How do you think the quality on those are?


----------



## jtmorr01 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Klim18)*

"A person who never made a mistake never tried anything new."
hmmm...i like your signature, klim. very appropriate for this potential purchase!








i don't know enough about wheels to even begin to think what the low price could represent. poor quality? poor manufacturing? lack of brand name?
i am a moderate driver with aggressive moments, so i'm not too worried about weight. the most important thing to me is its durability and its not losing its finish in short time.
there is no website nor a phone number provided, so that makes me a little nervous...


----------



## Klim18 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (jtmorr01)*

haha thanks!
Yea I am the same way as you are I guess, I don't really beat on my car and mostly use if for a long commute to school...I really like how they these look too for a good price...great find!


----------



## pest (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: BBS replicas...too good to be true? (jtmorr01)*

Yeah they cannot be that bad . Im the merchant and ask about warranty on cracks and such and try it if it is good ? Alot of bmw drivers use to buy reps of bbs and they were kinda good . I saw a audi on here once that cracked a rim but he said it was bad potholes in his area that did him in .


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: BBS replicas...too good to be true? (jtmorr01)*

Damn those are clean. BUT- Ive seen some reps made in the Phillipines GO REALLY REALLY BAD. so just image that low price, the maker must have spent less than half of that to make them- I know BBS rims are COMPRESSED ALLOY, usually rims like these hold air but can not take simple pot holes... AND ive seen REAL BBS rims just like these ones get Thrashed, i dont even wanna image what reps can take. for 1k your better off buying them used but real deal. GOOD find though. i would get these for a show or something, but then again i would just get some real rims. I had some ADR motorsports that cost my 1k and I just slapped some BBS emblems on. i know they are not identical. but the look was great enough for the price. they came with the lips i want for the price i could afford. just like when im in LV.


----------

